# Word et Gmail



## John Steed (15 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je met en forme un mail sous word mac (couleurs, polices, ... etc).

Lorsque je fais un copier/coller dans le texte du message sous gmail, tous les formats sont perdus. Le texte s'affiche mais ni couleur, ni style.

La même opération avec mon PC et là tout s'affiche correctement.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## daffyb (15 Décembre 2006)

essaye depuis FireFox


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2006)

John Steed a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je met en forme un mail sous word mac (couleurs, polices, ... etc).
> 
> ...


qu'est ce que tu appelles " sous gmail"
1-compte gmail sur Mail ?
ou 
2-compte gmail ...en ligne?

car si c'est 1 c'est anormal

Par contre si c'est 2 ca peut etre parfaitement normal
( ca d&#233;pend du navigateur et de tes r&#233;glages de compte en ligne)

un moyen simple
mettre tout ca en PJ

sinon modifier les param&#232;tres de saisie ou le navigateur  ( quand c'est possible)


----------



## John Steed (16 Décembre 2006)

j'ai essaye sur firefox mais la c'est refus de copier/coller sauf de passer en "texte seul" et les formats sont perdus.

Je suis sur compte gmail en ligne


----------



## John Steed (18 Décembre 2006)

Personne n'a une solution ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

John Steed a dit:


> Personne n'a une solution ?



j'en ai déjà  indiqué une: fichier en word  en  PJ word

et t'en as une autre
formater gmail dans Mail


----------



## John Steed (19 Décembre 2006)

Humm, la pièce jointe n'est pas très adaptée car il s'agit de lettres de motivations. Tu vois il y a déjà le CV en pièce jointe. Si je fais ouvrir deux fichiers, je risque d'ennuyer le destinataire.

Par contre je vais tenter la solution "mail".

Merci de ton aide.


----------



## daffyb (19 Décembre 2006)

d&#233;trompe-toi !
2 fichiers joints, en entreprise, &#231;a ne d&#233;range personne. En plus, cela permet un archivage des candidatures si tu mets CV et lettre de motivation dans 2 fichiers...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Décembre 2006)

par ailleurs si tu veux  augmenter les chances de respect de la mise en page 
tu envoies ca en *PDF  *
l&#224; peu de risque de cafouillage


----------



## John Steed (20 Décembre 2006)

J'ai mis en place sous "Mail" ma messagerie gmail et là MIRACLE tout fonctionne parfaitement.

Merci beaucoup de votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2006)

et ben voil&#224;&#224;&#224;


----------



## Ax6 (21 Décembre 2006)

daffyb a dit:


> détrompe-toi !
> 2 fichiers joints, en entreprise, ça ne dérange personne. En plus, cela permet un archivage des candidatures si tu mets CV et lettre de motivation dans 2 fichiers...



C'est même mieux qu'un mail de motivation, car pour l'archivage, ça évite au destinataire de devoir ouvrir un Traitement de texte, de faire Copier/coller etc...


----------

